# Amazon Prime App Sound/Sync Issue



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

This just started a couple days ago. The Amazon Prime app has problems with the sound getting way out of sync, and then there is a "hiccup" in the sound every 5 seconds when it tries to resync, only to lose it again. Makes the video completely unwatchable.

I have tried on both of my Bolts, and rebooted both to no avail. 

The problem doesn't exist when watching a preview of things to come, but once the video that you want to watch starts it painfully exists. 

Not a problem on Netflix.

I assume this is an Amazon issue as others who using a built in app that does not include TiVo have mentioned the same issue back in March of last year.

Who to contact?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazon.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I did contact Amazon and received a response with a possible fix. I say possible because by the time I received the response the issue had been resolved. So I will just put the possible fix out there in case the issue arises for someone else. Maybe it will help.

*For future reference you can try this troubleshooting after you unplug your device from the power source.

To deregister the Prime Video app on your Tivo Device.

1. Open the Prime video app
2. Select "Settings or a gear icon" from the side panel.
3. Select the "Deregister Your Device" option and then select "OK"

Once your device has been deregistered, you'll see a confirmation message, and will be taken back to the Prime Video Home screen. From there, you can select "Register Your Device" if you need to start the registration process again.*


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget that when you're re-registering, Amazon is secretly emailing you 'temporary' passwords to use to login your TiVo with...

-KP


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Don't forget that when you're re-registering, Amazon is secretly emailing you 'temporary' passwords to use to login your TiVo with...
> 
> -KP


Please explain further. I don't understand the implication.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

dnorth12 said:


> Please explain further. I don't understand the implication.


The login frequently fails, but if you check your email you will find an email from amazon telling you what pw to use to login. If you don't do that, you will never get logged in.


----------

